# evo r revolver



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Evo R for sure.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

definitely


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Evo-R FTMFW!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I think you're right on the upper end of what the Evo-R will fit, so go with it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> I think you're right on the upper end of what the Evo-R will fit, so go with it.


so 11 boots would require the wider version?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

11 is the border. Either or. Though I normally recommend wider for more stability on jumps.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a 158 Evo-R and it fits my size 11 Northwaves fine!


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

I have size 12's on a 153 revolver and there just fine. I think the 153 is more midwide though. 26cm waist.

*edit* didnt notice the 10.5, evo should do just fine.


----------

